# Seeking Remote IP coders (full time and/or part-time)



## MishCPC (Oct 10, 2013)

The company I currently work for is in need of remote full-time and part-time inpatient coders.  

Requirements:
1. Certification through AHIMA and/or AAPC.  
2. At least three years of inpatient coding experience for hospital facility

If you are interested in working out of home as an inpatient coder either full time or part time (excellent supplemental income in time for holidays!), please inbox me.  

Thank you,
Michelle


----------



## TMS4R (Oct 10, 2013)

*remote*

Contact me re remote inpatient coding.  I have ALL that you need. 
preachertom1944@comcast.net


----------



## TMS4R (Oct 10, 2013)

please contact me @ preachertom1944@comcast.net re remote coding.  I have all and more than you require to complete the job.  I am looking for part time.


----------



## terry@borntobecreative.com (Oct 11, 2013)

I am a recent Grad from ALLIED SCHOOL  GPA 82.07
Looking for a PART TIME CODING OR RECEPTION Position in my AREA of NJ 
Please contact me with interest  - Customer Focused - Results Oriented - Computer Proficient
terry@borntobecreative.com


----------



## kleise (Oct 12, 2013)

*certified coder*

I would interested in part-time.  I have a cpc, csgs, cpma and have signed up for December to take the coding/billing certification.  I have been coding for 12 years .
I coded either inpatient or outpatient. thank you
you can reach me at karenleise@yahoo.com


----------



## kaghardt (Oct 12, 2013)

Over 30 years experience.  Member of AAPC.com , Registered Medical Assist., CPR certified, age 52, no children at home, very organized, self motivated, very efficient, looking to improve my salary and work from home.  If you are interested I will gladly send you a resume.

Kelley Gerhardt
kaghardt5@gmail.com


----------



## Jeannette13 (Oct 14, 2013)

I am very interested in remote coding. Please email me at jrodriguez3380@hotmail.com. 
I am looking for full time.


----------



## jeanneh123 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Experienced and Certified CPC*

Hello-I am very interested in working remotely and have over seven years of experience.  I am a certified CPC and I am also an AAPC member.  Thank you for the posting!
Here is my contact info:Jeanne Holden-cammaura@aol.com.


----------



## cjmabreece (Oct 21, 2013)

I am a Certified Medical Coder through AAPC. I have over 4 years of coding in different areas. I am currently working full time at a psychiatric facility, but was looking for a part-time remote coding job for extra money. I also have an Associate's degree in HIT and a member of AHIMA, studying to take my RHIT exam. I can be contacted at: clifflin4@aol.com  (Linda)


----------



## rich203 (Oct 21, 2013)

Interested in remote coding. CPC - AAPC - Please send me info - Thank you 
rich203@yahoo.com


----------



## IndepCoder (Oct 21, 2013)

*Inpatient coder*

What company are you with or are you a recruiter? Is this an independent contract position?
if you wish to discuss my resume and rates 

contact me via e-mail
florence.marsico@yahoo.com


----------



## tylene1993 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Remote Coding*

I am interested in doing some part-time coding. I have my RHIT and have eight years of Hospital coding experience. 

Please contact me at tylene1993@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## Stephanie Hall (Oct 25, 2013)

I am a Registered Nurse with 23 years experience. I recently obtained my CPC. I currently work in Same Day Surgery. Any interest in Registered Nurse Coders?


----------



## jackiedcurtis@yahoo.com (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi my name is Jacalyn Curtis and I am very interested in your full time remote full time inpatient coder position.  You can contact me at jackiedcurtis@yahoo.com.  

Thanks so much and have a fabulous day.


----------

